# Will a deer always enter a foodplot or field downwind?



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I have heard and read all my life that a deer will never go anywhere until his nose tells him its safe. That said then they would never enter a field or plot anywhere but downwind.My question is whats the point in waiting for the wind to change direction, if the deer always travel upwind to the plot they are feeding in? Has anyone ever thought about this? I hunt pretty high in a stand and dont think its a problem for me, but I was thinking of hunting some on the ground. Thanks


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

No. They will come in at any direction. They may circil the plot but will come in at any direction.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

They can come in any direction, but if they are suspicious something isn't right they will circle to get downwind. I watched an old doe do this onetime. I was on the ground, she kept looking my way, would stomp a foot to see if I would move. Finally she kept moving laterally till she was downwind of me, then she snorted to warn the others and took off.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

If there is even the faintist hint of a breeze the deer will be downwind of something or somewhere, so a deer could come into a field anywhere and yet be downwind; at least from their point of view.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I have noticed when the local dogs have been chasing deer, they predominately move through the swamp with the wind at their backs, then circle the fields, but will enter from any direction.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Bucks love to be able to see. Vantage points on a ridge are always where they will be until they know it's safe. If you hunt in flat land country than this of course doesen't apply, however in the ridge country that i hunt, all the big bucks are killed on top, and the smaller ones below on the sides or the bottom of the ridges. Big bucks control the top and the lesser ones are chased to a lower point without the best view. They will stand for hours waiting for does to move.


----------

